

How to Survive a Ground-Up Rewrite Without Losing Your Sanity - jrochkind1
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/97052/How-To-Survive-a-Ground-Up-Rewrite-Without-Losing-Your-Sanity.aspx

======
ClassicFarris
I'm surprised nothing about functional tests were explicitly mentioned in the
article. There were some hints about "engineering the heck out of your
migration scripts" (paraphrased) which could be taken as setting up functional
tests.

If there is a good tests infrastructure re-writes can be done with a heck of a
lot of confidence. Plus there is the benefit of breaking the re-write project
up along test lines which helps in not creating the pressure for a, "huge one-
time switchover".

